# More Straight Talk on Registry



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

More Straight Talk on the Registry

Q. I read that you recently discovered that the free saltwater registry could take a year to implement because it was written as a regulation and that it might need to go through a lengthy review process. Why didn’t you catch it sooner?

A. Firstly, the free registry bill is not one that was created by the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance (CF). We had no involvement or say in the bill. Like thousands of other bills, this one was dormant. 

Approximately one month ago the public learned that the Senate Environment and Energy Committee would hear the free registry bill. I personally attended the hearing with a list of questions related to the cost of the free registry. The NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) wanted to know where the funds would come from to pay for its implementation and management.

On December 9, 2010 the Senate Environment and Energy Committee heard the bill and this was the first opportunity for public comment in the Senate. However, a vote was taken by the committee before the public was allowed to ask questions or make comments. You can listen to the entire proceedings at the following link & click on "Listen" to the right of December 9, 2010: 

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/media/archive_audio2.asp?KEY=SEN&SESSION=2010

Since we didn’t have the opportunity to ask questions, and since we knew that the funding for the free registry wasn’t addressed in the bill, we decided to look at the bill more thoroughly. We have former state employees and a former Fish & Game Council member that are part of the volunteer staff at the NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF). 

We discovered that the bill was written as a regulation and might be subject to an Executive Order that would require a review process and delay implementation of the registry. We then contacted the Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) and learned that our concerns were warranted. The DEP seemed very much aware that the bill was written as a regulation and we got the impression that they were making every effort to ensure there is no delay in implementing the registry. 

I’d like to point out that it is the responsibility of those that are involved with the bill to perform due diligence in order for it to be written properly. Again, the NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) is not responsible for writing the bill. In fact, it is our position that a $2.00 administrative fee is needed to cover the $600,000 in projected costs. 

In our opinion a $2.00 administrative fee is a more responsible approach to managing the registry given a weakened Bureau of Marine Fisheries (BMF) and a $10.7 billion budget deficit faced by the state of New Jersey. 

Keep in mind that all three of the NJ Outdoor Alliance organizations are 100% volunteer and our efforts are targeted to New Jersey. We don’t have a full-time staff to monitor every bill. In addition to fishing we are involved in areas that include hunting, trapping, diving, and others that involve the health of our forests and waters. 

Q. Does that mean you want to defeat the bill? 

A. Although the NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) believes that the free saltwater registry will take funds from the very program(s) that benefit recreational anglers we have not suggested that that the bill be defeated.

Instead, we are making the angling community fully aware of the realities of the bill so that they can make an informed decision. We are asking that as people contact the Governor’s office to support the bill that they also state they don’t want the money to pay for the registry to come from the programs that provide for their own fishing enjoyment. 

Most of us know that the state of New Jersey receives in excess of $50 million in various taxes levied on anglers. Therefore, we are recommending that people remind the Governor’s office of this fact as they ask for a free registry. If not, we may end up paying for the free registry ourselves. 

Q. Some people seem very upset with you for putting facts out for public consumption. Why do you continue to do it? 

A. Our natural resources belong to everyone, not just a handful of squeaky wheels. All of us are stewards of our natural resources and in order for us to care for them responsibly we must be informed so that we can make the best decision. 

It seems to me that most people want to do the right things for the right reasons. The NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) will continue to make timely details available as soon as we learn of them so that people will be informed. 

To hear only one side of a debate is not only short sighted but can leave us susceptible to being indoctrinated with propaganda. Such naivety can lead us to unknowingly be used as pawns to advance an agenda we actually might be opposed to had we known all of the facts. 

The matter of the free saltwater registry is a decision for all fishermen and fisherwomen to decide. That’s why we continue to publish information. 

As I mentioned, the NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) has recommended that if you support the bill then also consider telling the Governor that you don’t want to have the funds to pay for the free saltwater registry come from accounts that can compromise the integrity of our natural resources. It would be foolish for us to shift money from one pocket to another pocket so that we can boast of a meaningless accomplishment. 

The current condition of the BMF is dismal and its budget is paltry

Q. You post on a forum but don’t return to read replies. Why is that?

A. There are a couple of reasons. Firstly, the purpose of my threads is to put information into the hands of the public. I am not advocating for the bill since the position of the NJ Outdoor Alliance (CF) is to support a $2.00 administrative fee. 

However, the only bill on the Governor’s desk is for a free registry and we are not making any movement to defeat the bill. Like everyone, we want a saltwater registry in place as soon as possible. If there is a chance for a free saltwater registry to be funded from outside of the DEP or that doesn’t cannibalize monies from natural resource management we will likely be for it since our immediate funding concerns will be addressed. 

It is up to the angling community to weigh the value of the information provided. Also, as a volunteer and one who runs his own business, I can’t go to every internet forum and debate the merits of every argument. That’s for forum members to do. 

Those interested in contacting the Governor’s office can do so by calling 1-609-292-6000 

Anthony P Mauro Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects


----------

